# 2011 X720 HDAP Tires Rides very Rough



## critterdog (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi everyone. I am mowing 3 acres of a 18 year old cow pasture. Meaning my neighborhood was built 15 years ago on this land. My problem is my JD X720 with HDAP size 26x12x12 tires that rides like a bucking bronco. I mean even my wife noticed the rough ride compared to the big box store Scotts 2548 that we had been using. 

I purposly purchased the expensive JD X720 Special Edition with the nicer seat to get a better ride. I swear it is worse! 

Could my problem be the HDAP tires?? My old Scotts had Turf Tires and it rides better.

I have tried lowering the tire pressure to practically nothing but does not help. I am thinking about switching to turf tires as a last resort. But hate to spend the money if it won't help. BTW looking at my lawn it looks FLAT and smooth! But when you get out there that big heavy JD X720 I mean it jars me around bad! This makes no since to me. It almost has to be the tires! The HDAP has big knobs on them hard as a rock. My land is flat I don't need traction but I am very close to trading the JD for something else. Can someone please help tell me if I can get a better ride with another tire? Thanks!!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy critterdog,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Quote: " Can someone please help tell me if I can get a better ride with another tire? Thanks!! "

I think that turf tires will solve your problem. Four wheeler tires are built to get you through the mud, but four wheelers have suspension to take away some of the roughness of the ride.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You could try running a bit less air pressure,say 5 lbs, and see if it lessens a bit.


----------

